# The best of Brazil's contemporary architecture



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Osler House / Marcio Kogan - Brasilia*




























More info: http://www.archdaily.com/6446/osler-house-marcio-kogan/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Top Towers / Königsberger Vannucchi - São Paulo*




























More info: http://www.archdaily.com/8794/top-towers-konigsberger-vannucchi/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*JH House / Bernardes + Jacobsen - São Paulo*





































More info: http://www.archdaily.com/22929/jh-house-bernardes-jacobsen/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Tropical House / Camarim Architects - Mandau*





































More info: http://www.archdaily.com/55828/tropical-house-camarim-architects/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Paraty House / Marcio Kogan - Paraty*





































More info: http://www.archdaily.com/74934/paraty-house-marcio-kogan/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Coven Store / Marcelo Alvarenga - Belo Horizonte*





































More info: http://www.archdaily.com/31158/coven-store-marcelo-alvarenga/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*JE House / Humberto Hermeto - Nova Lima*





































More info: http://www.archdaily.com/74676/je-house-humberto-hermeto/


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Amazing can I stole some pics for my thread at the cityscape and skylines thread?


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Disco Experience / rg.s Arquitectura - Porto Alegre*




























More info: http://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/2010/11/25/tienda-disco-experience-rg-s-arquitectura/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Victor Civita Square – Open Museum of Sustainability / Levisky Arquitectos Associados & Davis Brody Bond Aedas - São Paulo*





































More info: http://www.archdaily.com/97830/vict...ustainability-levisky-arquitectos-associados/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

brazilteen said:


> Amazing can I stole some pics for my thread at the cityscape and skylines thread?


Sure


----------



## Ace! (May 22, 2008)

Awesome thread!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Fidalga 727 / Triptyque - São Paulo*




























More info: http://www.archdaily.com/103358/fidalga-727-triptyque/


----------

